# Can I say finally?



## CurlySue

After being off the pill since December 2005, I mean...can I say finally? Knocked up by a woman with a clamp and a man in a monkey hat, but...

https://i211.photobucket.com/albums/bb162/lalazapa/Picture2-23.png

:bfp: :baby:

I feel qualified to say it, really.

I may or may not *FINALLY *be pregnant. Then again this may be a cruel joke being played on me. Tests have been positive since 10dpo. This test above is from 12dpo. If it sticks then I will be very, very happy.

Since being off the pill I have not had a sniff of a second line. Ever. I've had evaps but nothing more. 

Definitely colour in that one, though...

So...after being off the pill for 3 and a half years, 2 of those trying like mad, 1 and a half of those just 'doing it like bunnies with no real aversion to pregnancy' it has happened! I think!


----------



## dawny690

F'X its a sticky bean for you hun xxxx


----------



## x_Rainbow_x

OMG you did it!!! you bloody did it AGHHHHHHHHHHHHHH *jumps up and down*


----------



## CareBear

Congratulations x


----------



## danielle1987

congrats xx


----------



## AutumnSky

Congratulations :) I'm really happy for you!

xxx


----------



## Mervs Mum

Oh WOW! :happydance:

Fab news - Big congrats hun :hugs:


----------



## embo216

So happy for you I've been following your journey and couldn't wait to say Congratulations. xxx


----------



## Pops

Huge congratulations!!

Sending lots of sticky dust your way :dust: :dust: :dust:

xxx


----------



## Rumpskin

Congrats lovely, great news xxxx


----------



## missmarls

Congrats to you and your OH! Have a happy and healthy nine months!


----------



## peekaboo

Congratulations! This is such amazing news for you. Seen your posts in LTTC and you deserve this so much. x


----------



## DiddyDons

Wow, Congrats :happydance:


----------



## coreysmummy

omg congratulations hun.xxxxxx


----------



## jonnanne3

OMG! That is fantastic news! CONGRATULATIONS! :happydance: I hope you have a healthy and happy 9 months! Congrats again!


----------



## Peardrop

Congratulations - Had seen your posts and your wonderful sense of humour and really had my fingers crossed for you. You deserved it.

Hope you have a wonderful 9 months and am looking forward to more wry smiles from your posts.

XX


----------



## etoya

Massive Congrats!H&H 9 month!


----------



## Lyns

Yay...you've announced! I'm so happy for you! :happydance: xx


----------



## Vickie

huge congrats :hug:


----------



## CurlySue

Thanks all. Still sh*tting myself, obviously, and scared I have done it too soon but I felt that a bit of PMA was needed and if I take this plunge it might make me feel more positive. 

Am 13dpo anyway. I usually get my period on 15dpo. Probably should have waited until then before I 'announced' anything officially but my head is a bit of a mess and I wanted to just have something of a "there, I've said it" vibe going on. 

<3


----------



## Redfraggle

Hurrah!! So glad it is official now! :happydance:

Huge congratulations CurlySue, you really deserve this.

Enjoy every moment. Wishing you the happiest and healthiest nine months ever!


(P.S. Don't forget to add it to the LTTTC BFP sticky too!!!)


----------



## Nathyrra

Great to see you here chick. Finally there is a reason for all those years, drugs, tears and heartache! Your very own Sistine Chapel =) <3

:hugs:


----------



## sparkswillfly

Congratulations!!!!! :happydance: Wishing you a happy and healthy 9 months. xx


----------



## Alexas Mommy

Congrats!


----------



## poppy

Fantastic news! Congratulations! That is really strong line for 3 weeks and 6 days - well done!

xxx


----------



## princess_bump

:wohoo: huge congratulations honey :) xx


----------



## toby2

:happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:
:happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:
:happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:
:happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:
Incase you are wondering,this is what those toffee crisps are upto in there
:bodyb::bodyb::bodyb::bodyb:
:bodyb::bodyb::bodyb::bodyb:
:bodyb::bodyb::bodyb::bodyb:
stronger and stronger everyday!

And,of course, just to keep them going
:dance::dance::dance::dance:
:dance::dance::dance::dance:
:dance::dance::dance::dance:
:dance::dance::dance::dance:


----------



## JASMAK

Congratulations...that is a beautiful test...but your baby will be more beautiful! :hug:


----------



## twiggy56

congratulations hun, wishing its a sticky for you! xxx


----------



## hekate

huge congrats! wishing you a healthy and happy pregnancy and baby!


----------



## Pinkgirl

Congratulations x


----------



## MillieMoo

Congratulations!


----------



## maddiwatts19

congratulations!!! x


----------



## CurlySue

Thanks all. Even those who don't know me :)

Starting to feel really sick today. Could only be another good sign, right? Meat turned me off and all I wanted was cheese!!!!


----------



## chefamy1122

Congrats hun!!!!


----------



## Mervs Mum

Sounds good!! :D


----------



## Barneyboo

CurlySue said:


> Meat turned me off and all I wanted was cheese!!!!

 
Congrats :happydance:and thats exactly what I was like no meat just cheese :rofl:x x x x x


----------



## CurlySue

Barneyboo said:


> CurlySue said:
> 
> 
> Meat turned me off and all I wanted was cheese!!!!
> 
> 
> Congrats :happydance:and thats exactly what I was like no meat just cheese :rofl:x x x x xClick to expand...

I made a Cheese and Curly Fry Kebab. Everyone else was eating chicken off the barbecue, I just wanted my cheese!!! No clue why. Surely it's too soon for cravings?


----------



## Barneyboo

:rofl: Well this is no word of a lie but I almost went off food altoghther and mine hit me at 5 weeks each person is different so go with it and enjoy, I cant even remeber the last time I had a cup of tea :hugs:


----------



## Greta

Hi that is simply fantastic news. I am thrilled for you! x


----------



## emie

:happydance::happydance::happydance::bfp::bfp::bfp:


----------



## hayley352

congrats u deserve this so much x


----------



## CurlySue

Barneyboo said:


> :rofl: Well this is no word of a lie but I almost went off food altoghther and mine hit me at 5 weeks each person is different so go with it and enjoy, I cant even remeber the last time I had a cup of tea :hugs:

Not a huge fan of food at the minute either. I was obsessed with these raspberry smoothie lolly ices for weeks but now I just can't be bothered with them. Have about four boxes in the freezer as well.


----------



## hayley x

WOW Well Done you. :happydance: wishing you a happy and healthy 9 months and beyond :D xxx :hugs: xxx


----------



## MrsJD

PMA like it girl!

:happydance:

X


----------



## happyladybugg

Huge congrats to you!!!!! Very nice looking :bfp:!!!!


----------



## toby2

see i dont think its often a craving thing as such i just think that as soon as you start feeling sick you cant face alsorts of things and anything you an fancy you crave because the thought of it doesnt make yo want to hurl!!for some reason cheese is good for lots of people as are crisps, i think crisps work because they are dry-thats what appeals to me anyway!
i always feel sick fairly early to-there is alot going on in there you know!!!


----------



## CurlySue

I cut up little blocks of cheese last night as well. Just wanted it. Dunno. Cheese is good.


----------



## sam's mum

:wohoo: :yipee: :wohoo: :yipee: :wohoo:

I've only just seen this thread! Congratulations!! So, so happy for you and wishing you a very happy and healthy 9 months!!

And what a line on that test!! :D x


----------



## kgal28

Congrats!!!! :)


----------



## Dream.A.Dream

Absolutely huge congratulations xx


----------



## tansey

Huge congrats! So glad you are finally here!
:dust: and :hugs:


----------



## kristy87

huge congrats to you hun!! i cant wait to see your pregnancy journal xxx


----------



## Christine33

massive congrats hun! wishing you a happy and healthy pregnancy. c u in the first tri! :hug:


----------



## cazhd

Congratulations :happydance:


----------



## Arcanegirl

Huge congrats :D


----------



## Sambatiki

CONGRATS!!! :bfp: :yipee:

Wishing you a very happy and healthy pregnancy! xxxx


----------



## SarahMelissa

https://i395.photobucket.com/albums/pp32/sharkattack_torrential/thcongratulations.gif


----------



## CurlySue

Thanks again. I'm just such a paranoid wreck thinking that it isn't going to last that I've resorted to doing tests every morning. 

Cheapo from this morning: - 

https://i211.photobucket.com/albums/bb162/lalazapa/Picture17-2.png

Looking good...


----------



## MrsJD

CurlySue said:


> Thanks again. I'm just such a paranoid wreck thinking that it isn't going to last that I've resorted to doing tests every morning.
> 
> Cheapo from this morning: -
> 
> https://i211.photobucket.com/albums/bb162/lalazapa/Picture17-2.png
> 
> Looking good...

Looking really good! 

X


----------



## NickyT75

:yipee: looking fantastic hunni :yipee:

HUGE Congratulations! :happydance: xx


----------



## SisterDisco-x

:) sounds very positive!
congrats


----------



## ellie

Huge Huge Huge CONGRATULATIONS !!


----------



## toby2

cant believe how dark your lines are lady!!!!when was it you said you had to go back to work,cant remember but i think it was soon?
hope you are feeling more confident again now you are 14dpo
xx


----------



## diva4180

Congrats! Fingers crossed for a super sticky bean!


----------



## krissi

Congrats hun xxx


----------



## FEDup1981

Thats fab news!! Congrats!! Much deserved! xxx


----------



## Nicnac

Just wanted to say 

Hugest Congrats!!!

Here's to a H&H 9!


----------



## My bump

fab news

x


----------



## Lazy Leo

Just wanted to add my huge congratulations to the list! You are definately allowed to say 'finally' I know it has been a truly long wait for you. I hope and pray that it is a happy and healthy 9 months for you.

CONGRATULATIONS!


----------



## Pippin

Once again congrats hon so pleased for you and loving the new PMA :wohoo:


----------



## sarah_george

Massive congratulations, enjoy! you deserve this you waited long enough! xxx


----------



## bambikate

aww thats wonderful x x


----------



## tasha41

Congratulations!

Lots of sticky dust to you!!
:dust:


----------



## maz

I think if anyone is qualified to say _FINALLY_, it's gotta be you.

congratulations. i hope your pregnancy is as uneventful as possible.


----------



## bird24

congrats!!! so happy for you x


----------



## Lol78

Congratulations!
I'm so pleased for you, having seen all you have gone through.
:happydance:


----------



## Nikkinoonoo

:happydance:
Congratulations!!
xXx


----------



## BizyBee

Huge congrats CurlySue. I'm incredibly happy for you! xx


----------



## DaisyDuke

WOW cant beleive i missed this amazing news :cry: im soooooooo happy for u.

XXX


----------



## polo_princess

Many congratulations :hugs:


----------



## bunnyg82

WOW ! Congratulations, that's really wonderful news x


----------



## nataliecn

Congrats hun!!!!


----------



## Wishing4baby

Congratulations! What a long road its been for you and OH and now its FINALLY here! So happy you have finally gotten your 1st BFP! To a long, happy and healthy pregnancy! :)


----------



## LadyBee

OH MY GOD!!!!! I have spied on you for a long time! Holy crapola chick! MAJOR CONGRATS you really really deserve this.....:hugs::hugs:
Sticky:dust:Galore!!!


----------



## CurlySue

Many thanks all. I would go and say thanks to each and every person individually but I completely forgot I had made this post recently...

Still here, anyway. Still clinging on. Still hoping for the best. Scan a week tomorrow and fingers crossed, there will be a heartbeat.

I still don't believe there's anything in there...I still think this is some huge, grand trick being played on me. I've gone from the worry of being able to conceive or not to the worry of being able to make it stick. God knows how many months, weeks, days, years, hours, seconds in the making, and I am just so scared it won't last.

Still can't quite get my head around it all...


----------



## Wishing4baby

Im sure you are in complete shock! I would be too if I had gone through everything that you had gone through. But just think positive...and everything will go the way it should. You will have a happy and healthy 9 months (really its 10 months!:haha:) You so deserve this. Its been a long hall. Keep us posted on how your appt goes. Good Luck! :thumbup:


----------



## Marg_27

Congratulations and good luck for your scan :dust:


----------

